# ArizonaGunleather.com be wary of !



## Blair (Oct 10, 2008)

Let me say I have ordered custom leather gear before and this is not my first rodeo.
I was in the market for some new gear and went Internet shopping & checking around.
Being a LEO I am limited to the amount of money I have to spend.
I ran across ArizonaGunleather.com.
I saw what I wanted and ordered a holster, mag pouch, and belt for $200.99 for my Glock 27.
I ordered on July 15th. Their web site quoted a 3-6 week turnaround & I figured "What the Hell" and made my purchase.
That's right & I paid up front. My first mistake, second mistake, I should have checked around first about them.
I should have gone with my first instinct which was KD leather.
I am a patient man and I waited till the 6 week timeline and then Emailed them.
Their reply: Techinical issues are adding additional 2 weeks, OK, things happen.
It has all gone downhill since. I have sent them 6 emails and made several phones calls to no avail.
Next excuse that I got around Oct.5th ~ "It will be ready in 1-2 days."
Guess what? No rig came in.
The next one said the holster maker had a death in his family, yet another delay.
Well, I guess being a Cajun I am starting to get ticked off now.
I feel I am getting the run around.
Well, I sent one more email demanding that my rig be in by this week or I want a full refund.
If not, I will file a consumer complaint with the Arizona Attorney Generals office.
I even asked them to call me to discuss this matter, no calls yet.
I feel like they are thinking "How dare he do that."
All I ask is to be honest, better customer service and communications.
They have my hard earned money.
I know that the most famous holster makers take even longer but you know that at the beginning with makers like Del Fatti, Sparks, TT, Tucker the list goes on.
Maybe to some you might think I am blowing this way out.
I know good things come to those who wait but, Damn! a little more concern for the customer...don't you think?
I know I can get long winded sometimes so please excuse my ranting.
13 weeks have past now, so this Friday is my D-day.
To be honest with you I do not expect my order or my refund this week. I have this bad gut feeling.
That "gut feeling" has come from being a LEO for 30 years.

Blair:box:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

If you paid with a credit card, you need to dispute the charge ASAP. You have 60 days from the time you first have the charge on your bill to open a dispute. If that time has not yet past, don't let it slip by. If the 60 days are past, or you paid using another method, such as check or check card, you will have a much tougher time getting your money back. Of course you can always file criminal charges for their fraudulent behavior.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

As well, the interstate trade violation is against you in Louisianna, so you need to contact your state's AG, not Arizona's AG. Hopefully you paid by credit card and get the charges reversed.

On another note. It is not wise to use a debit card, as your financial institution is not obligated to make good on those purchases.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

That is generally true of the debit card, but it depends on the rules set by your particular financial institution. Some choose to provide similar protections to those of credit cards, but it is their choice rather than a legal requirement.


----------



## Blair (Oct 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

I am in the process of getting it straight with my bank as of yesterday.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Blair said:


> Let me say I have ordered custom leather gear before and this is not my first rodeo.
> I was in the market for some new gear and went Internet shopping & checking around.
> Being a LEO I am limited to the amount of money I have to spend.
> I ran across ArizonaGunleather.com.
> ...


I'm getting the same feeling and I don't have a dog in this fight.


----------

